# Message For "DiggyV" or any other MOD able to help



## stalkerdenx` (Feb 9, 2014)

sorry but this seems to be the only way i can message being the fact im unable to reply to your private message,

or even send message yet, im guess you have to build trust before being allowed to PM

today i received a warning at UK-Muscle Body Building Community....from yourself

you state that i have "wrapped external links them around keywords makes me think you are associated with the site."

i have no idea what you mean i have done nothing of the sort or am i associated with any site ....

now what i believe has happened is the following....

i posted this message on another site (the one you say im associated with i guess) i got no replays what so ever or help so looked for another site,

if you dont believe me ill send you the direct link to my message on the other site..i have nothing to hide i just need some advice,

i found this forum witch seems friendly and very helpful so i just copied and pasted the message from the other site,

so maybe these wrapped links or what ever it is you'v given me the warning for came over when i just copied it,

please believe me i have no idea about links and stuff i just copied and pasted

im hoping now iv explained to you what happened i can have the warning removed a i post put up so i can get the advice i need

im in no way a trouble maker or associated with any site i just never knew that when i copied and pasted extra links would come across

thanks alot and once again sorry to air this here but i have no other way of contacting you right now to sort it out


----------



## Jayster (Oct 26, 2013)

Trouble maker, sorry but that did make me lol. If you copy/pasted the message straight into the WYSIWYG then yes it is possible that links could have been present in the HTML (This is normally hidden) from the message so you wouldn't of known that you did it.

In future, paste it into Notepad first, then paste into a new message and this will remove any crap.

@DiggyV


----------



## stalkerdenx` (Feb 9, 2014)

im thinking now i should have previewed the message first..lol

sorry for the odd word missing but im sure you get the idea..


----------



## stalkerdenx` (Feb 9, 2014)

yeah i balls'd up a bit with the copy and pasting thing, i just never realised about these hidden link things..lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Chill out mate, your not on trial. I'm sure Milky will sort it all out. :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

So you can't be on more than one forum?...?


----------



## stalkerdenx` (Feb 9, 2014)

whats happened is where iv copied & pasted my message across from the other forum its brought some hidden links to the other forum with it,

so when DiggyV has view it for moderation he has seen all the links to the other forum witch where hidden for me,

so hes thought that my advertising for the other site, well thats what i believe has happened its just a misunderstanding i hope and will get sorted


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

You've used the wrong witch as well <-- that's the wicked one


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

stalkerdenx` said:


> sorry but this seems to be the only way i can message being the fact im unable to reply to your private message,
> 
> or even send message yet, im guess you have to build trust before being allowed to PM
> 
> ...


The warning is nothing, carries no penalty or have any bearing on your membership here. I chose a warning as I assumed it was a genuine mistake. If I thought you were really promoting then it would have been an infraction or ban. Infractions do carry points, and if you get enough points you will end up with a temporary ban. So in answer to your question there is no need to remove it, and in my opinion is still valid.

Also the links were not just advertising they were pointing to sites that sell prescription only medicines - which is against the rules.

If you copy and paste - view the source - or switch to HTML view, or paste into notepad first. You should spot them no problem, and can edit them out.

The other way you could have got hold of me was to post a visitor message in my profile.


----------



## stalkerdenx` (Feb 9, 2014)

i fully understand where your coming from, ill always copy to notepad first in future i really had no idea what was going on

i would have preferred to come to you direct but couldn't find any way of messaging you so sorry for contacting you this way

thanks for the explanation and advice


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

thread closed - user support completed :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just a little note...another way to contact the admin and moderator team is to use the 'contact us' link at the bottom of the forum


----------

